# Help needed! Hens or Roos?



## Jerrysgigi (May 15, 2017)

Any guidance is appreciated! I have 11 8-9 week old birds. Various breeds including 3 EEs, 2 speckled sussex, two brahmas, a BA, a golden-laced, a silver-laced, a sex-linked (allegedly), etc. Mostly I am wondering about the EE's, the speckled sussex, and the brahmas. I'm fairly sure the BA is a Roo. His name has been Frankie since day one!


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

  Lots of photos!


----------



## wynn4578 (May 15, 2017)

1st picture looks like a blue cochin (possibly bantam) rooster and jubilee (not sure breed) bantam possibly as well.
2nd picture my guess is buff brahma bantam.
3rd picture is easter egger.
4 is silver laced wyandotte (maybe bantam could be standard)
5 is gold laced wyandotte (maybe bantam could be standard)
6 possibly another EE but not sure
7 light brahma (likely bantam)
8 looks like a possibe hybrid but not sure
9 and 10 are buff brahma and jubilee again.

could be wrong on some or all of these but those are my best guesses.


----------



## wynn4578 (May 15, 2017)

or I could read the question....
1 the blue cochin is roo.
the ee in pic 3 looks like a roo
the light brahma looks like a roo to me as well

The rest either look like pullets or i just can't tell.


----------



## Jerrysgigi (May 15, 2017)

The light brahma is supposed to be a hen (per the feed store). And I was thinking the one EE was a roo. Do any of the speckled Sussex seem like Roos?


----------



## Carol0622 (May 15, 2017)

I would say roo in the first and pullets for the rest


----------



## wynn4578 (May 15, 2017)

If I had to put money on it I would say pullets. The light brahma could easily be pullet as well I had to look long and hard before I decide possible roo. The Blue (obviously) and the EE I'm 95% sure are roo's (the blue 110% sure. lol)


----------



## Jerrysgigi (May 15, 2017)

Thank you! I had myself convinced I had like 5 Roos. Hopefully Frankie is the only one.


----------



## 2MorrosDream (Jun 5, 2017)

Any ideas on this one? I'm thinking roo. They are Sedish Flower Hens.  They are 3-4 wks old. It may be too soon to tell.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 8, 2017)

- Bird on the right in the first picture is definitely 110% cockerel 
- The EE in picture 3 is LIKELY a cockerel. EE pullets TYPICALLY have an even feather pattern, the black/white based ones are harder to tell but yours is a brown/red and quite "patchy".
- I do not see a single picture of a Black Australorp, did you not include it?

I don't know the other breeds well enough to guess. Hens of some breeds have larger combs as adults and will show a larger non red comb as juveniles than those of other breeds. And sometimes a comb can look pinkish or red on one person's computer but not another. AND sometimes a pullet will show some pink in their comb based on high ambient temp or exertion on their part.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Mar 12, 2018)

Jerrysgigi said:


> The light brahma is supposed to be a hen (per the feed store). And I was thinking the one EE was a roo. Do any of the speckled Sussex seem like Roos?


No they are hens


----------

